# Sticky  Fury's map of the salt world in the GTA



## Crayon

> Here is one I did on Google maps for the Brick and mortar sites currently operating in the GTA and surrounding areas.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zy59F8Zm7Es0.ktFkd6QZYQmA


Hey Fury,
I moved your map to a new thread, hope you don't mind. I also wondered if you could update it with a few more places. Up to you, but I didn't want to make my own map (too lazy)
Could you add:
frag cave (Alex said it's ok)
kraken (haven't checked it out yet, but going today)

Love the map! Love the colour coding, too.


----------



## Taipan

Shazam! I'm sure he won't mind when he has the time.....


----------



## littletnklvr

*404!*

Google gives me a 404 error on that link!


----------



## fury165

Hmm. Will look into it when I get a chance


----------



## Crayon

littletnklvr said:


> Google gives me a 404 error on that link!


Drats! Try this one. The first link worked just fine before I posted it.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zy59F8Zm7Es0.ktFkd6QZYQmA


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Hmm. Will look into it when I get a chance


K, thanks! Unless that's the same as "sure, I'll take care of it as soon as I have a chance" comment I get at home regarding fixing something, or cleaning something, or putting something away, or generally anything that no one wants to deal with........


----------



## fury165

Lol I see you fixed the link. No I meant I'll fix and update when I get home.


----------



## Taipan

Fury165......are you in retail hell now too? I'm designated driver/valet and "line up" person while the others shop. Sad.....I have no discernible life.....


----------



## fury165

Ouch where is that yorkdale? The backup on the exit to Yorkdale is atrocious


----------



## Taipan

No....I'm avoiding Yorkdale like the plague. This is at a Sport Chek in the middle of nowhere. 16th and Woodbine.

Apologies for "hijacking" your thread Crayon. Not my intent. Feel free to delete posts at will. Good Hunting everyone.


----------



## deeznutz

Ahhhh, sometimes its better to pay a bit more and not go through the hassle of boxing day madness?


----------



## Crayon

Taipan said:


> Apologies for "hijacking" your thread Crayon. Not my intent. Feel free to delete posts at will. Good Hunting everyone.


Typical guys......A.D.D. at it's finest......ya don't think I'm used to a topic starting at one place and ending up entirely somewhere else???

If Fury can make this map inclusive and people need the thread cleaned up, I will, otherwise, it's like having an on line party!

On the road now, with my designated driver and I have the iPad teathered to my phone as a mobile hot spot. Going to CC first to see the madness and say hi to a few people.


----------



## fesso clown

At least thanks to Red we now know where to get some hot pink New Balance sneakers on sale...


----------



## mmatt

I know no one cares about us out in the Durham region but we have feelings too. 

Big Als Whitby. (Their reef deliveries are starting to get better) last time I was in there they had some chalices, gold torches, gold hammers etc. Some nice plates and zoa colonies too. I know there is another reef specialty store out here in start up mode so I'll edit my post once I get the name.


----------



## Crayon

Well we can petition the map lord to include Durham as part of the map. But it depends. I think Durham is like Barrie. Passports required to venture outside the boundaries of the GTA.......


----------



## mmatt

Crayon said:


> Well we can petition the map lord to include Durham as part of the map. But it depends. I think Durham is like Barrie. Passports required to venture outside the boundaries of the GTA.......


Lol ya I know. The world ends at Pickering. Beyond that is unknown for most. Just fairy tales and stories.


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Hey Fury,
> I moved your map to a new thread, hope you don't mind. I also wondered if you could update it with a few more places. Up to you, but I didn't want to make my own map (too lazy)
> Could you add:
> frag cave (Alex said it's ok)
> kraken (haven't checked it out yet, but going today)
> 
> Love the map! Love the colour coding, too.


I've added these stores as requested.



mmatt said:


> I know no one cares about us out in the Durham region but we have feelings too.
> 
> Big Als Whitby. (Their reef deliveries are starting to get better) last time I was in there they had some chalices, gold torches, gold hammers etc. Some nice plates and zoa colonies too. I know there is another reef specialty store out here in start up mode so I'll edit my post once I get the name.


Sorry mmatt, I did not realize that this mythical placed called Durham really existed  I've added the Big Al's in Whitby as you requested. 

Relinking the correct url. https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zy59F8Zm7Es0.ktFkd6QZYQmA


----------



## Crayon

Ok, thanks Fury. What about adding Big Show frags in Hamilton? Or have we reached the quota for stores for 2014?


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Ok, thanks Fury. What about adding Big Show frags in Hamilton? Or have we reached the quota for stores for 2014?


I can put anyone on here, however I'd like the go-ahead from the businesses that are by appointment only before I do that.
Don't be shy guys - just ask.


----------



## vaporize

This is very interesting !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec.

Stickied and updated link in first post


----------



## fury165

Woot my first sticky!  let's use this thread to request additions and other suggestions to the map.


----------



## Crayon

Woot woot to you, too Fury! Does that mean you're buying the next round of frags for everyone?


----------



## altcharacter

This means he will bring some quality tequila to this years BBQ!!


----------



## Crayon

Ah, that gets drunk straight up, no limes, nothin! Mmmmmm. Good times.


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> let's use this thread to request additions and other suggestions to the map.


I checked to see if big ALS Barrie would actually show up on the map, and it just barely does........

What about the other Ken, who is just south of SUM? I can't remember the name of the store right now.


----------



## NovaRaven

Crayon said:


> I checked to see if big ALS Barrie would actually show up on the map, and it just barely does........
> 
> What about the other Ken, who is just south of SUM? I can't remember the name of the store right now.


I believe that store is called Reef Aquatica (can someone 2x check?). Havent been there in a while myself. Not much to see there the last time i was there


----------



## NovaRaven

CORRECTION: Reefquarium


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> I checked to see if big ALS Barrie would actually show up on the map, and it just barely does........
> 
> What about the other Ken, who is just south of SUM? I can't remember the name of the store right now.


Big Al's Barrie and Reefquarium added to map.


----------



## edwinf

*Thanks*

Fury,

Thanks for taking the time to put together this convenient "map of the stars" - it is really useful to see where everything is located across the GTA.


----------



## notclear

Two more that you may consider to add:

BA North York

Lucky Aquarium (Markham's Market Village)


----------



## vaporize

How about Aquatic Kingdom?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

AK is already in the map.


----------



## notclear

An how about Reef Aquatica


----------



## Crayon

notclear said:


> Two more that you may consider to add:
> 
> BA North York
> 
> Lucky Aquarium (Markham's Market Village)


What's at Lucky Aquarium for marine? I've never even heard about this place before.


----------



## notclear

Similar to the store next to AK.


----------



## NovaRaven

Last time I was at lucky's they had saltwater fish, a handful of frags, some coral - honestly nothing to get too excited about


----------



## fury165

edwinf said:


> Fury,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to put together this convenient "map of the stars" - it is really useful to see where everything is located across the GTA.


My pleasure and I'm glad you find it of value 



notclear said:


> Two more that you may consider to add:
> 
> BA North York
> 
> Lucky Aquarium (Markham's Market Village)


Big Al's North York added to map.



notclear said:


> An how about Reef Aquatica


As i've stated before, I won't automatically add a "by appointment only" store, but If Hubert would like to be on the map all he has to do is ask.



notclear said:


> Similar to the store next to AK.





NovaRaven said:


> Last time I was at lucky's they had saltwater fish, a handful of frags, some coral - honestly nothing to get too excited about


I am reluctant to add Lucky's as it really isn't a reef store. the idea of the map is to help the newcomers (or those of us with bad memories) find reef stores or stores that have a good chunk of their business dedicated to marine fish and or corals. I added Dragon Aquarium for two reasons.. 
1. they are a stone's throw away from both Aquatic Kingdom and Big Al's Mississauga. Even if a new visitor breezed in and out of the store after finding paltry marine offerings they can pop into one of the other two.
2. The most important reason I added them is that they are one of two places in GTA that I know of that sell live black worms. Want to keep Copperbands Butterflies or finicky fish? This is your go to food. This fact alone is merit enough for me. AquaPets up in Scarborough is another place that sells LBW but they are a freshwater outfit otherwise... Hence why they are not on the list.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica

fury165 said:


> As i've stated before, I won't automatically add a "by appointment only" store, but If Hubert would like to be on the map all he has to do is ask.


thanks fury165, I do prefer people call/email/txt before coming over, so we can serve them better. So they can get the address that way.

Awesome listing, once upon a time I registered a domain thinking of do the same thing for all Toronto LFS but never materialized.


----------



## duckhams

Don't leave us out! We offer pickup by appointment, stick us on the map!


----------



## fury165

duckhams said:


> Don't leave us out! We offer pickup by appointment, stick us on the map!


Done, enjoy


----------



## duckhams

fury165 said:


> Done, enjoy


Thanks Roger! Great work on this!


----------



## badmedicine

*BA Newmarket?*

Has 4 frag tanks and 10 coral tanks. PLus 8 Marine fish tanks.


----------



## Kimchi24

Is this the most up to date map? Just got into salt and kinda sad about *only* having Big Al's North York as my reef store


----------



## steve8855

*out of business*

Most of these store are out of business


----------



## steve8855

*should be updated*

should be update is the saltwater hobby fading away


----------



## notclear

There are few new ones:

Candy Corals
CMA Aquatics
Under the Sea (in Fenwick)
Aquarium Depot
Magical Aquarium Club


----------



## steve8855

awesome ill have to try and check some of these out


----------



## Hamish

Very nice, thanks, bin to most of these


----------



## Hamish

Most are not out of business, Lol but there are other BA, the Newmarket, Scarborogh and Kitchener ones are great stores for frag, colonies, fish and more. Check em out


----------



## sheratesdogs

Shazam! I'm sure he won't mind when he has the time.....


----------

